# How not to run Snaggletooth



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

So, I've been getting some very old (1976!) super 8 film converted. This is on the Dolores, the first boats you see (ONE life jacket?!?) is a private bunch that should have stayed home. The carnage starts about 2 minutes in, at Snaggletooth. Apologies for the quality; remember, this was before GoPro.........heck it was before video, and stored in a box in storage for 37 years!

YesVideo


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Cool Footage -- From back in the day when the Mighty Dolores flowed free...

Sad to think that we may never again see the (lower) D truly cranking.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Probably not.........but if it ever does, just do it........my personal favorite.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't apologize mate, that is a gem of a video. Thanks for sharing.

That is one chunky hole that forms at, what I assume is, Snaggletooth. Such a different rapid than when I have seen it. Looks to be a challenging rapid at all the levels. 

Definitely miss the Dolores. Haven't been able to catch the limited runoff in five years. It has my favorite camp on any river which I hope I have the chance to hammock in again someday.

Phillip


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

The good old days, used to be one of Colorado's great rivers. Noting like running Snag at 5,500+ in a limp boat, wearing wool socks and cheap kmart ponchos for splash gear, trying like hell to move your boat, gear, and the thousand pounds of water you've taken in, all with your little wooden paddle. Then, you knew you'd be drying out camp gear that evening because the trash bags and tarp just couldn't keep everything dry. Great video! Brought back some memories for sure!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

One of my favorite rivers as well. I've been lucky enough to have run it a dozen or so times. Last time in 2005? Anyway, caught it at the peak (5500-6000?). Way more peeps on that river than back in the '80s and '90s.

Thanks for sharing from your archives.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

eddy hopper said:


> The good old days, used to be one of Colorado's great rivers. Noting like running Snag at 5,500+ in a limp boat, wearing wool socks and cheap kmart ponchos for splash gear, trying like hell to move your boat, gear, and the thousand pounds of water you've taken in, all with your little wooden paddle. Then, you knew you'd be drying out camp gear that evening because the trash bags and tarp just couldn't keep everything dry. Great video! Brought back some memories for sure!


ROFL! That second boat through? The one with the bag o bags dragging in the water? Not even a wet sock! We knew how to pack them bags! But, I ripped the floor out of my boat and another one did the same, although I was the only one OVER the rock. Spent the next day stitchin and patchin! Fun times!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

That video would make the crazy Russians smile


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Gremlin said:


> That video would make the crazy Russians smile




I've ran Dolores a few times, first was bad in a bucket boat with wooden frames. Second time was much more smooth. That river is awesome, sadly my kids wouldn't get a chance to experience it like us old and semi old timers did.

Effing dams....


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*Dolores Lives*

"my kids wouldn't get a chance to experience it like us old and semi old timers did"

I have little hope for those of us who came to love that river after 1986, but I still hope our kids get to see the Dolores run free. Maybe sooner if hope is replaced by action. 

'Bad' videos and stories about the magic of the Dolores qualify as action in my book, or at least a good start. Thanks for posting.

First time - 1995 in the front of a paddle boat. Snow and sleet as we scouted Snag with semi-hypothermia. Clean run. Hooked ever since.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Schutzie said:


> So, I've been getting some very old (1976!) super 8 film converted. This is on the Dolores, the first boats you see (ONE life jacket?!?) is a private bunch that should have stayed home. The carnage starts about 2 minutes in, at Snaggletooth. Apologies for the quality; remember, this was before GoPro.........heck it was before video, and stored in a box in storage for 37 years!
> 
> YesVideo


Thanks! Started running in 1980...still remember Chariots of Fire playing on the shuttle bus, hanging legs over the sides, bucket bites and the ever-refreshing vodka and Fresca cocktails....good times.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Now Those Boats knew how to give a good ride!


----------



## brmidjones (Feb 27, 2009)

nice


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow thanks for sharing. I loved to see that video - old school for sure. The Dolores is about the only river on the Colorado Plateau that I have not run. Some day I will get to her.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice to see Schutzie! Who was that with the gear bag floating? I remember your yellow tarp dude! And Damn! That drop over the Snaggletooth rock too! T Lowe broke two oars there one day, and a third trying to get to the landing. He did a helicopter tour past the undercut wall below the island and finally caught a tree to get stopped. We portaged the rest of the boats and spent the night doing repairs and drinking schnapps. Picture two boats floating past Slickrock, each with a broken/short/duct tape and rope repaired oars for spares! What a great time!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Lotta silver rubber on those trips!


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

The Gacoflex Fleet! Udisco rules!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

BCJ said:


> Nice to see Schutzie! Who was that with the gear bag floating? I remember your yellow tarp dude! And Damn! That drop over the Snaggletooth rock too! T Lowe broke two oars there one day, and a third trying to get to the landing. He did a helicopter tour past the undercut wall below the island and finally caught a tree to get stopped. We portaged the rest of the boats and spent the night doing repairs and drinking schnapps. Picture two boats floating past Slickrock, each with a broken/short/duct tape and rope repaired oars for spares! What a great time!


Pretty sure the bag o bags boat was G Young, maybe with D-9er riding; Sidell was in there somewhere, maybe the third boat but I swear that's Joe B coming in third with the only good run of the day.

AAAHHH Snaggletooth! my Waterloo. Seems like it was the only rapid I could never get right.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

*Snaggletooth Early 80's*

If this photo attaches, it is Snaggletooth center-run in 1981.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Was a bad-ass rapid those days!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn I miss Snaggletooth...


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Aint no disco like udisco. No why there weren't no flips? Cause once there full o water...Its hard to flip a submarine!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

whip said:


> Aint no disco like udisco. No why there weren't no flips? Cause once there full o water...Its hard to flip a submarine!


?? There were no flips cause, you know, we were all expert guides in full control of our craft at all times.................................indeed; it was my exact plan to go over that rock and into that hole, just to show that it could be done.................honest.................see how straight on I was, and how I expertly popped out of that hole after taking a quick look at the downstream side of the rock, just to make sure it didn't need to be polished?:roll:


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the post and the memories. My first boat was a Udisco with a wooden frame I made from some 2x8 boards and rowed by some old dinghy oars I found on the side of a buddys house. And the Mae Wests! gotta love it. Dry bags you say? How about a canvas duffel bag with your shit stuffed in a garbage bag. I need to show this video to my neighbor, Dave Evans, who was one of the original Rocky Mtn owners. He may have even been on that trip.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

CBow said:


> Thanks for the post and the memories. My first boat was a Udisco with a wooden frame I made from some 2x8 boards and rowed by some old dinghy oars I found on the side of a buddys house. And the Mae Wests! gotta love it. Dry bags you say? How about a canvas duffel bag with your shit stuffed in a garbage bag. I need to show this video to my neighbor, Dave Evans, who was one of the original Rocky Mtn owners. He may have even been on that trip.


I don't think Dave was on that trip, but say hi to him for me and remind him; we have a RMRE reunion in Kremmling Sept. 13-15; he can contact me for details.


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks schutzie, will do. I think he mentioned something about a reunion.


----------

